# RIB's!!! - Rubbed / Put on a smoker / Sauced / Then removed.



## ScottyDaQ (Nov 30, 2006)

Yyyyeeeeeaaaaahhhh

Spares. Huge brisket on em ... short bones. My kids like the boneless parts the best, so it's cool.














Took a while .. high winds here... but they sure paid off!


----------



## Puff1 (Nov 30, 2006)

Tasty lookin' bones there Scotty!
What kind of rub bub?


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Nov 30, 2006)

WOW! Looks great Scotty! I'd eat those.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Nov 30, 2006)

My rub....wait... I don't have a rub :!: ! :!: ! :!: 

and SBR's


----------



## Puff1 (Nov 30, 2006)

Okay, what flavor SBR's?


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Nov 30, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> Okay, what flavor SBR's?



Orig.

Ok, I do have a rub. But I'm not selling it...there's no market here... This place is overrun.  :roll:


----------



## Puff1 (Nov 30, 2006)

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can always mail out free samples


----------



## Brian in Maine (Nov 30, 2006)

I thought I smelled BBQ drifting over from the west.  Looks good!!  Brian


----------



## Griff (Nov 30, 2006)

Looks great scotty. BTW, I'm with Puff on the free samples.

Griff


----------



## Cliff H. (Nov 30, 2006)

Great looking ribs man.  That is just what I have been craving.


----------



## Finney (Dec 1, 2006)

good looking ribs Scotty


----------



## john a (Dec 1, 2006)

Really look good, nice smoke ring on them.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 1, 2006)

Holy Smoked Ribs Batman!!  They look absolutely perfect Scotty!!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Dec 1, 2006)

Seriously Scotty, fantastic ribs!


----------



## Bruce B (Dec 1, 2006)

Good job as always Scotty! [smilie=a_goodjob.gif]


----------



## JWJR40 (Dec 1, 2006)

They are some nice looking ribs.  They are making me hungry.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Dec 1, 2006)

Sweet son.  Send me some


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Dec 1, 2006)

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> Sweet son.  Send me some



You'll have to fight my son for the 2 that are left. He wants them after school. You big meanie.


----------



## BigGQ (Dec 3, 2006)

Making a monkey hungry.  They look great, Scott.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: RIB's!!! - Rubbed / Put on a smoker / Sauced / Then remo*



			
				CRAW said:
			
		

> 1st off, great looking ribs!  How do you cut them so well?  Every time I get spares I feel like a massacre them while trimming them.



Here is a good website on cutting spares.  Hope it helps.

http://www.bbqinstitute.com/Ribs.htm


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Dec 5, 2006)

I just run the blade above the joint. I personally don't like the two little pieces of cartilage that you have to fish around for in your mouth. the rest is sectioned and separated from the cart after it comes off.


----------

